# Strikeforce Henderson vs Babalu: Mike Kyle vs Antonio Silva



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

The size of big foot's face is just amazing by itself, but next to Kyle's he looks ridiculous.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Silva with a 2nd round tko:



> Round 1 - Silva has a good 60 pounds on his opponent but doesn't appear that much bigger as Kyle fights tall. Kyle stuns and drops his opponent with a quick right punch and then moves in for the kill with a quick flurry of punches. Silva pulls him into guard but clearly is in survival mode as Kyle throws punches to the body and head. Hammerfists to the head soon follow, but Silva continues his efforts to defend himself. The crowd calms down, but Kyle continues a steady stream of punches from the top. Silva finally pulls him close and catches a breather and then turns to his side. Kyle continues throwing punches until Silva ties up an arm. Kyle is warned about shots to the back of the head but finds success with hammerfists. A few land viciously, but Silva shows no quit. Kyle throws head butts to the gut, and John McCarthy quickly warns him about those blows too. Kyle returns to punches to the gut and then forearm strikes to the stomach. Rib shots and then a big right to the cheek closes out the round. It's all Kyle, who takes it 10-8 on the MMAjunkie.com scorecard.
> 
> Round 2 - Silva shoots but can't corral Kyle. He resets and fires off a nice low kick. Kyle misses on a jab, and then Silva ducks under a punch and wrestles him to the mat. Silva postures up and delivers some heavy blows. Kyle just misses on some big upkicks, but Silva drops back down and goes into a north-south position. Hammerfists rain down as Silva moves to side control. Kyle tries to get back to his feet, but Silva locks in a guillotine choke. He changes to an arm-triangle choke and rolls over Kyle and torques the choke. Kyle is swinging and somehow breaks free of the choke. Silva stands over him and then moves in with body shots. Silva easily moves into mount and rains down heavy blows. A few major ones land, and the ref is forced to halt the bout. Antonio Silva def. Mike Kyle via TKO (punches) - Round 2, 2:49.


Link


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

No surprise.

I need to re-watch this event later.


----------

